# Hastings County Farm show, Ontario Canada, Aug 18-19, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The Hastings County Farm Show and plowing match will be on Aug. 18-19, 2004. They will have entertainment, plowing demonstrations and seminars on woodlot management. Here is a link:

http://www.hastingsfarmshow.ca/


----------

